# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Mua bán nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure dạng xịt tphcm

## edumesavn

* Mua bán nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure dạng xịt tphcm*

MUA BÁN NƯỚC HOA KÍCH DỤC NAM NỮ LURE DẠNG XỊT TPHCM

 Hiện nay, trên thị trường thuốc kích dục thì dòng sản phẩm nước hoa kích dục vẫn được nhiều người lựa chọn bởi vì tính hiệu quả và độ tự nhiên khi sử dụng (sử dụng như những loại nước hoa thông thường nhưng trong thành phần các loại nước hoa này có hợp chất Pheromone kích thích tình dục). Và dòng nước hoa kích dục hot nhất trên trên thị trường hiện nay Là Lure, được nhiều đấng mày râu tin dùng bởi khả năng làm tăng ham muốn tình dục của nó là tốt nhất.

*Mua bán nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure dạng xịt tphcm ở đâu?* là câu hỏi chúng tôi thường xuyên nhận được. Lure là dòng nước hoa kích dục đến từ Mỹ hiện có 3 dòng chính là: “Lure for her – Lure for him – Lure unisex” tương đương với đối tượng sử dụng: nữ, nam, les, gay,…

*Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure* sở dĩ được người dùng yêu chuộng hơn cả là nhờ vào tính tiện lợi của nó khi sử dụng. Khác với những dòng sản phẩm kích dục khác chẳng hạn như dạng nước, singum,… phải tốn công pha với những thức ăn hoặc nước uống khác thì Lure sử dụng hương thơm để kích thích ham muốn tình dục cho các cặp đôi. Nước hoa Lure sử dụng hoạt chất chính là chất pheromone – đây là hoạt chất được giới khoa học xem là “tình dược” có thể thu hút bạn tình, khiến đối phương “thất điên bát đảo” và giúp cho chuyện “giường chiếu” trở nên thăng hoa hơn.

 Chất Pheromore giới tính được nhà nghiên cứu khoa học người Đức tìm thấy lần đầu tiên ở loài bướm đêm vào năm 1959. Các chuyên gia nhận thấy, hầu hết các động vật từ động vật có vú, bò sát, côn trùng cho đến con người đều sở hữu một loại Pheromore riêng. Cho đến năm 1980, chất Pheromore được phát hiện ở người, giới khoa học đã tạo ra Pheromore tổng hợp có độ đậm đặc hơn 15 lần bình thường. Khi đưa vào thử nghiệm với 4000 tình nguyện viên, 76% trong số đó thừa nhận họ chất Pheromore này khiến họ cảm thấy mê nhau hơn. Lure lấy chất Pheromore làm thành phần chính, kết hợp với nhiều thành phần tinh dầu khác đã tạo nên loại nước hoa kích dục cực hiệu quả.

 Thay vì sử dụng những loại nước hoa thông thường, nước hoa Lure sẽ giúp bạn “phát tín hiệu” và dễ tìm được bạn tình hơn. Chỉ cần 3-4 hơi xịt, phân tử mùi được hít vào mũi tương tác với những thụ cảm khứu giác tạo ra sự liên kết. Hoạt chất Pheromore kết hợp với các chất khác như Xyclometicon, Dimethicone, Androstanone,… gửi truyền tín hiệu lên não của phái đẹp và khiến họ có cảm giác thư giãn, vui vẻ, thoải mái. Và lẽ dĩ nhiên, họ cũng sẽ “thích thú” với những “đối tác” có mùi này trên cơ thể. Nước hoa kích dục Lure phù hợp cho những buổi gặp gỡ hẹn họ, là sản phẩm hỗ trợ lý tưởng để bạn có một đêm “ân ái” vẹn toàn cảm xúc.

 Xem thêm: Tổng hợp các loại thuốc kích dục nam nữ hiệu quả nhất hiện nay

_Mua bán nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure dạng xịt tphcm ở đâu?_

*Thông số kỹ thuật:* 01 chai có dung tích 20ml sử dụng được cho khoảng 140-160 lần xịt

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng:*

 Dùng được cho cả nam, nữ, Gay, Les tương ứng 3 loại: Lure For Him, Lure For Her, Lure For Unisex (Les, gay)

 Xịt nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure trước những buổi hẹn hò riêng tư chỉ có 2 người. Mùi hương được lưu giữ trong vòng 5-6 giờ kể từ lúc xịt, sản phẩm có tác dụng trong vòng 5-7 phút sau khi ngửi. Độ hiệu quả giảm dần theo thời gian.

*Dấu hiệu nhận biết nước hoa kích dục có tác dụng:*

 Thông thường sau khoảng 5-7 phút tiếp xúc hoặc ngửi được mùi nước hoa, các bạn gái sẽ có cảm giác rạo rực, nóng trong người, đỏ mặt, bắt đầu đổ mồ hôi, thở nhanh hơn bình thường. Người bứt rứt, khó chịu, chỉ muốn tìm nơi chỉ có hai người để làm tình.

*Mua bán nước hoa kích dục nam nữ Lure dạng xịt tphcm*? Hiện nước hoa kích dục Lure có bán tại Thuockichducnamnutphcm.net. Cửa hàng cam kết chỉ bán hàng chuẩn 100% nhập châu Âu với giá cả hợp lý nhất thị trường. Thuockichducnamnutphcm.net không bán sản phẩm cho những người mua với mục đích xấu lừa gạt người khác. Để được tư vấn nhiều loại kích dục khác, mọi thắc mắc có thể gọi về số 0124.729.1111 hoặc ghé cửa hàng địa chỉ tại: 156 Tô Hiến Thành, cư xá Bắc Hải, phường 13, quận 10, Tp HCM.
*GIÁ: 950.000 ĐỒNG*
*CHỈ CÒN*
*799.000 ĐỒNG/CHAI
 (MIỄN PHÍ GIAO HÀNG TOÀN QUỐC)*
*ĐẶT MUA NGAY**HOTLINE TƯ VẤN MIỄN PHÍ
 0124.729.1111*
 Tag: Nước hoa kích dục nam nữ tphcm

----------

